# Chicago, Illinois OIS



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Chicago, Illinois — The Civilian Office of Police Accountability (COPA) released video and other materials of the officer-involved shooting that wounded a woman. The incident took place on January 9, 2021, near the 1500 S. Karlov. Chicago Police Department (CPD) officers observed an illegally parked vehicle and approached the occupants to speak with them. Two occupants exited the vehicle as instructed by the officers. As one of the officers instructed the driver to exit the vehicle, she brandished a gun. All three officers retreated and took cover. Two of the officers fired at the driver, striking her multiple times. The driver of the vehicle was transported to the hospital in stable condition, no one else was injured.


----------

